# Processing time PRP 26b



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

hi 

17 months and still counting, sending emails, calls and did everything that i could, but no result

anyone else going thru same phase

pls we can discuss here


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

FASHYMAN said:


> hi
> 
> 17 months and still counting, sending emails, calls and did everything that i could, but no result
> 
> ...


Hi FASHYMAN

At which stage of the process is your application at the moment? The DHA Call center should be able to tell you the current status of your application, that is the starting point


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

hi 

yes been calling for more than a year, still in process of adjudication


----------



## jejemeneka (Aug 22, 2018)

FASHYMAN said:


> hi
> 
> 17 months and still counting, sending emails, calls and did everything that i could, but no result
> 
> ...


A friend applied under 26(b) in March 2016, got a rejection in April 2018 (Funny enough they waited for his visa to expire and send a rejection result the following week), fortunately he was able to submit a renewal of his visa, use the receipt to submit an appeal for the PR, he only receive his PR certificate last week Friday.


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Fashyman,
the call centre should be able to tell you dates when your application was last worked on. With this even you can know or have an idea where your application is headed.


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

hi

i heard from lot of people that home affairs intentionally delay prp 26b applications and they maybe only 5% with positive outcome, specially when its a foreigner application, is it true


----------



## Lekoalal24 (Dec 7, 2018)

@Fishman, Yes it might be true that they are delaying them that is why you have to push for yours to be attended to. I have learned with my past two applications that you have to be on their hair, if they keep on saying it is with the adjudicator and does not tell you the stage it is on, know that they haven started working on it. Please is an email to this lady she is very helpful i know it for a fact, she helped me and my friend. [email protected] I got my permit after a year and one month. all the best


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

thanks will do so


----------



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Lekoalal24 said:


> @Fishman, Yes it might be true that they are delaying them that is why you have to push for yours to be attended to. I have learned with my past two applications that you have to be on their hair, if they keep on saying it is with the adjudicator and does not tell you the stage it is on, know that they haven started working on it. Please is an email to this lady she is very helpful i know it for a fact, she helped me and my friend. [email protected]. I got my permit after a year and one month. all the best


@Lekoalal24: I am sorry to hijack your post. The email id seems to be incorrect. Could you check if that is the right one (probably a missing letter?)?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

FASHYMAN said:


> hi
> 
> 17 months and still counting, sending emails, calls and did everything that I could, but no result
> 
> ...


hello Fashman

Please follow this thread it is very helpful 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...nent-residence-timescales-current-status.html


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

anishjp said:


> @Lekoalal24: I am sorry to hijack your post. The email id seems to be incorrect. Could you check if that is the right one (probably a missing letter?)?


Perhap it was Nobuhle Mazibuko??? If yes she doesn't work there anymore. She was Min Gigaba's secretary. I learnt Ministers move with their staff. So now that min Gigaba is no longer there, she isn't as well. And I do concur, she was indeed very helpful.


----------



## Lekoalal24 (Dec 7, 2018)

@fotune7, yes it was Nobuhle mazibuko who helped me with my application she was very helpful it is very unfortunate that she left.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------

